# another one unknown_domain and slowness prob! (SOLVED)

## Apopatos

Hi guys, I checked around the forum but the similar posts couldn't fix the problem since it seems my configuration files are correct.

The problem is that I get this at boot:

```
This is gentoo.unknown_domain (Linux x86_64 2.6.23-gentoo-r3-apo4) 13:41:56

gentoo login:
```

and after domain's missing I experience a serious slow down of my system.

My config files are these ones:

```
etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

192.168.2.1 apopas.gentoo apopas
```

```
/etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.2.1
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="gentoo"

dns_servers=( "192.168.2.1" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )
```

```
 cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="gentoo"
```

Any ideas why my domain name is missing?

thank you guys!Last edited by Apopatos on Wed Apr 30, 2008 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cgill27

Add 'gentoo' next to localhost in your /etc/hosts file:

127.0.0.1     localhost     gentoo

Or

in your /etc/conf.d/net, change dns_domain_lo="gentoo" to dns_domain_eth0="gentoo"

Then in /etc/hosts:

192.168.2.2     gentoo

----------

## Apopatos

Thank you mate, both ways improved the speed (gnome boots now pretty quickly as it used to do) but the unknown_domain problem still exists!  :Confused: 

----------

## Apopatos

Ok solved, in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/hostname I had the same dnsdomain and hostname while in /etc/hosts I had a different one  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

